# Groomer Near Tampa, FL



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I will be spending the winter in St Petersburgh, FL and am wondering if anyone knows a good groomer near there or in Tampa? I don;t want to let Henry go for too long without a cut. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Pay my way Nancy and I'll come a groomin. LOL Just the thoughts of winter, gets me down. No guarantees on the result.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Would love to have you! We could sit around on the beach and drink gin and tonics and watch the dogs chase the seagulls. Or I could watch you chase them if you happen to be into that kind of thing. lol.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

did I mention my limited grooming skills. ? I do like gin and tonic.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

Melanie's Mutt Hutt. My vet recommended Melanie, a former vet tech, and I've never been disappointed. I'll PM you with more info.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Dave, want to come train two ruffians? Tickets are in the mail!


----------

